
Bra Size in Video Games - frevib
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/we-need-to-talk-about-how-bra-sizes-work/1100-6467977/
======
llampx
Riveting stuff. Let's also talk about how most male gamers pick male muscular
characters even though they don't resemble them in real life.

~~~
wilg
Why would we talk about that in relation to the article?

